# New Peugot 407



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I am extremely impressed with this car. Every time I see the oval grill I think of the AC Cobra.

Peugot must be on a winner with this. I am seriously thinking about buying one.

This is a great looking motor car


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree Griff, they do look very nice, have they made a coupe version yet? Should look very nice


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Smart car. Most of new Peugeot line is.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Definitely a love it or hate it design. To me it looks tacky, the grille being a sop to suburban man's desire for something "racy" but practical. You can bet it will date very quickly too, IMO a truly hideous design, nearly as bad as the old "Dolphin face" Ford Scorpio and lardy too just like all Peueots, why are all their cars so fat?









I don't like it.









Jase, I don't think even a coupe version could look good with that face. The old 406 coupe though was an absolutely beautiful car.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> ←
> ​


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

There's a coupe on the way soon, I'll see if I can find a pic. The engine of choice apparently is the 2.7 V6 Turbo Diesel, (A Jaguar/Ford/PSA collaboration), as found in the Jag S-Type, XJ and new Landie Disco. Bells and whistles version is gonna be about Â£28-29,000 which IMHO is waaaaaaaaaaaaay too much money for Pug. Good thing we're all different though.

Rich


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Here we go..










(borrowed pic/credit to owner).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Rich...Not as good looking as the 406 coupe...for 30K







there are loads of better cars for the money


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

r1ch said:


> Here we go..
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I think that looks the dogs twitcher


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Looks odd to me, but looks are subjective...I'd be far more worried about their ongoing build quality problems


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

peugot 407

extract:-

The 407 is a worthy successor to the 406, which is a good quality vehicle and did Peugeot's image a lot of good. But the 407 is better in every aspect!


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Peugeot doesn't sell here in the States any longer and when they did the cars were awfull. This isn't a bad looking car I would move the huge badge though looks out of place. And the two door definitly looks better.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> a worthy successor to the 406


It couldnt help being better.....see recent JD Power survey:-

Only just ahead of the KIA!!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I still like it a lot


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Must admit that the new 407 doesn't do much for me - it's just another competent family car which is trying to look sporty to attract punters. Can't say that I've been particularly impressed with any French car that I've owned (Peugeot 106), driven, been driven in or worked on.

It just doesn't grab me (but then not many modern cars do).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what manufacture would make the next model worse that the previous, saying it's better than the 406 is like saying the austin A40 was better than the 7!

Sorry but I'm not a peugot fan, well they are french to start with!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pg tips said:


> what manufacture would make the next model worse that the previous
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Vauxhall Vectra, need I say more, it does happen!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hey PG, what's up with the Vectra? I was considering getting one as I've been using a '98 1.8 estate for work and it has been 100% reliable and it's sturdy too, it has to be, I am very hard on cars.







I don't read any motor press and don't want to buy a pup.









BTW my criticism of the Pug was based purely on it's aesthetics, I really do find it a hideous vehicle. 206, 307, 407, 607 all fat bloated ugly blobs.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just that Vaux ditching the Cav' and introducing the "all new Vectra" was a bit of a mini disaster, lost them a lot of fans and customers. The Vectra has since been improved and has won a lot back but some of us remember the early vectras









Been hunting for a new car today myself (b4 W&G) what a nightmare, why can you never find the car you want at the price you want until after you've bought something else because you couldn't find it!

The dealers seem empty of the models I want to buy and I don't trust any of these supermarkets or indy dealers. May have to take a gamble on private.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Too right







I got a brand new Vectra in July '96, one of the first on the road, it was a dog. The engine was a 1.7 turbo diesel that had been lifted from some Isuzu truck (I think) and it and the car were a marriage made in hell.







It had nack all power low down and a way high tall first gear, at junctions I used to rev it's arse off, pull out and then.......nothing







A horrible car.

BTW I was flush at the time and having no interest in cars I bought the Vectra................because............. wait for it......... it had "integrated wing mirrors"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just remember Clarkson's review of it on top gear, the only good thing he had to say was he liked the little plastic tool they put behind the petrol flap that you used to get the tyre valve dust caps off! That was it, everything else he hated.

Our lot won the Vaux breakdown contract at around the same time, lets just say we were kept busy!

The new ones are vastly improved but I still wouldn't buy one.


----------

